
Rats nest:Visiting researcher from China at UCLA is arrested - ycombonator
https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/visiting-researcher-at-ucla-is-arrested-and-charged-with-destroying-evidence/ar-BB18ungt
======
HarryHirsch
Seems the fellow was a mathematician who worked with another mathematician at
UCLA and was quite open about his affiliation with his military academy in
China:
[https://www.math.ucla.edu/~wotaoyin/people.html](https://www.math.ucla.edu/~wotaoyin/people.html)

You do wonder what the point of it is apart from causing uncertainty for
Chinese citizens, no sane Chinese scientist will set foot into the US, or
they'll be hit with catch-all charges when the FBI doesn't like them.

~~~
feelthepress
He is a ranking officer in the Chinese military accused of destroying a hard
drive after being interviewed by agents. Suspicious considering the CCP is
actively seeding U.S. universities with clandestine military scientists via
the Thousand Talents plan [1].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thousand_Talents_Plan](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thousand_Talents_Plan)

~~~
HarryHirsch
The guy is a PhD graduate of a military academy, of course he would be an
officer. Graduates of military academies all over the world hold officer
ranks.

China has been remarkably successful in developing domestic industries. 25
years ago you didn't see decent Chinese papers in international journals, now
you encounter them all the time. Good for them! It would be good if the US
also supported its domestic research, but Americans just won't get advanced
degrees in the sciences because it's too hard and the pay is too lousy.

~~~
feelthepress
And China has been remarkably successful in stealing intellectual property and
sensitive state information under the guise of "education". Ranking officers
of foreign military governments does not exonerate his actions especially when
he was caught hiding and destroying data.

